# The Chocolate Bar - Oakham



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I found myself looking for a coffee this morning in a part of the UK I am totally unfamiliar with and seemingly devoid of cafe's too.

I came across The Chocolate Bar in Oakham and stopped in for a takeaway latte.

Whilst waiting for the coffee to be made I was browsing the superb chocolate selection (handmade and pre-packaged) and was pleasantly surprised at the range and extremely reasonable prices.

As an added bonus I was presented with a chocolate biscuit with my takeaway latte - service like that is lacking in London!

The coffee was decent, although I am not aware of what beans were used (I could not see the machine as it was in the cafe part of the building and not the main shop area)

Coffee - 6/10

Service - 8/10

Cost - 10/10 (too cheap in my opinion - but I am used to London prices)


----------



## pvcprinting (Jun 14, 2008)

Glenn,

Glad you found what you were seeking in Oakham. It is a nice little town


----------

